# USA on L1 visa



## eggnchips (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to this board, so sorry if I aslk some obviouls questaions (I have read a fair few pages of ithers questions_.

My company have offered me a job in Pleasanton, CA on an L-1 company transfer. 
I am really excited about this prospect, but have a few reservations.

My children are 13 & 11 and their educatin is obviously very important. Are we able to get them into school on this VISA? 

Can I apply for permanent residency (comany have indicated they would be happy fo support me on this)? If so, when can I apply, and what are the timescales involved. This is important to me, as if I can get my children into schools, I would want them to complete their education.

From other posts it seems that Uni is a lot more expensive over there. If I get PR, would I be able to get reduced rates?

Is property really expensive? 

Would my husband be able to apply fr a work visa, once we are there?


In the current climate, it may be difficult to sell our K house, so I was thinking about renting it out, sghould we go. that way, if we dont end up staying, we haven't burned al of our bridges. IS this a good plan?

I admit, that I ahbe't been to CA (soon to be rectified), but we have spent a lot of time in Texas, and have many friends there. Are Texas and CA worlds apart, in terms of lving standards, culture etc, etc?

Many thanks for any guidance

J


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Pleasanton, California is in a really nice part of the state - and going over on the L-1 visa is about as good as it gets. No problem for getting your kids into (public) school - if you want to send them to private schools, that's another issue, but not based on your visa status.

I think the L visa gives your husband working privileges from the get-go, but someone will be by soon to confirm that.

University can be painfully expensive. As California residents, you'd get preferential (i.e. in-state) rates in any event, though only at the state colleges and universities. Again, private schools are a whole different matter. As permanent residents, your kids would be on a par with everyone else for loans, grants and scholarships, as well as for working their way through school like many kids do.

Renting out your house will complicate your tax situation a little bit, but not enough to really worry about. Chances are, you'll pay taxes on the rental income back in the UK and have to use "tax credits" against the taxes imposed on the income in the US. The state of California will probably want their share, too, but just make sure the rent you charge covers this eventuality.

California and Texas are worlds apart - but then again I'm biased. Lived in Silicon Valley for several years and really love the California life style.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## eggnchips (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your speedy reply.

I have been looking on the web at house prices, and they seem high both buying and renting.
I looked at Pleasanton and Dublin.

Are you able to elaborate on the differences between Texas and California? 

Thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

eggnchips said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your speedy reply.
> 
> ...


House prices are going to seem high if you're looking at posted prices. They have long been outrageously high in California, but California is one of the areas hardest hit by the current economic troubles. You'd probably do best to rent for a while and see what direction things are going. (Most likely down - but it will take some time.)

Pleasanton and Dublin are both part of the "East Bay" and for some people, even a bedroom community for Oakland, San Francisco and parts of Silicon Valley. The Bay area in California is an interesting mix of big city (i.e. San Francisco and Oakland) and hills, valleys and farmland (Castro Valley). 

You don't say what part of Texas you're familiar with, but based on my (very limited) Texan experience, I think you'll find the cities in the Bay area considerably more "European" in flavor than the cities in Texas (say, Dallas and Houston). If it's the outback you're familiar with, well, the landscape in California is just unlike anything you'll find in Texas - if only for the hills and mountains.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## falcon_ng (Feb 21, 2009)

>>My children are 13 & 11 and their educatin is obviously very important. Are we able to get them into school on this VISA?
- Yes. Your children will be given with L2 visa and they can attend the public school in CA.

>>Can I apply for permanent residency (comany have indicated they would be happy fo support me on this)? If so, when can I apply, and what are the timescales involved. This is important to me, as if I can get my children into schools, I would want them to complete their education.
- Depends if you are given with L1A or L1B. L1A is the only non-immigrant visa that leading directly to greencard without the skill certification. It probably requires about 3years of L1 status before you can apply for greencard (depends on your country of origin and USCIS policy at that point of time)

>>Is property really expensive?
- You are heading to Pleasanton. You are definitely looking property at one of the most expensive areas in CA.

>>Would my husband be able to apply fr a work visa, once we are there?
- Yes, when you are on your L1 visa. Your husband will have his L2 and he can work with some weekly work hour restriction. But he needs to get a company to file the petition and with approval from USCIS.


-CheeChuan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You company can apply for a greencard for you as soon as they are prepared to do it 
L-1A will be a lot quicker tha L-1B and more viable 

He can apply for a Employment Authorization Document - EAD on arrival using
form I-765 ... there are no restriction and he can work anywhere ..
finding a job is the only problem


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> You company can apply for a greencard for you as soon as they are prepared to do it
> L-1A will be a lot quicker tha L-1B and more viable


And it's probably better to discuss when this is going to happen and who's going to pay for it before you sign up. If you don't get it in writing, it didn't happen!

Seen countless cases of folks led up the garden path into oblivion by their companies. Get informed about the visa process and stay on top of it the whole way.


----------



## poopydoo (Jun 9, 2008)

For info if you rent out your house in the UK and don't make a profit ie it doesn't cover or just covers your mortgage with nothing left over you won't be taxed on that income.


----------



## xarp (Feb 18, 2009)

eggnchips said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your speedy reply.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

as Bev said correctly, the house prices listed might seem to be high. However if you would go little bit deeper in the offers, you can find many great deals and even investment opportunities at the moment. You can either look for foreclosures or REO's (Real Estate Owned). 

<snipped>

Once you will decide which state and location you are interested in, I would recommend you to find a local Real Estate agent through internet search and call him to discuss the local opportunities. Local agents knows much more you could ever find on the Internet.

xarp


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

eggnchips why didn't you choose hameggnchips?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

eggnchips said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My children are 13 & 11 and their educatin is obviously very important. Are we able to get them into school on this VISA?
> 
> ...



You will, of course, be able to get your children into public (government) schools, as they are required by law to attend school or be home schooled. If you want to put them in a private school, that will be different as you would have to apply and some schools might be very selective.


----------

